# canister filter sealing gaskets



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

After servicing your canister filter, do you apply anything to the seals/gaskets? I've heard of some using vaseline, petroleum jelly, but I don't know what the long term effects would be to the seal.

Just wondering because there's been a few posts about leaking canister filters due to worn out/old seals or gaskets and if there's a way of prolonging the useful service life of the seal.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I use a silicone gel that you can get in the plumbing section. I don't think its anything special. Just becareful with petroleum jelly as I hear it may actually destroy the seals rather than protect them. I put a little bit on each time I service my FX5's. A little on the big main seal for the lid, and then a little on the hose seals on the quick disconnects


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Use silicone gel only, "do not" use petroleum jelly as it will cause damage over time to the rubber gaskets.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

agreed, don't use petroleum based products, they indeed damage the gasket over time, breaks down the rubber causing cracks, loss of elasticity(becoming stretched out) and such in the rubber. Only use silicone or Teflon based lubricants.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Just wondering what's the name of the product, you guys use for o ring ?.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

They sell them at HomeDepot for $5. The old packaging gives you a lot ,ore. But then, you don't use too much any way.

Thanks Tony and Laurie for the heads up guys. I've been using Vaseline which I believe is a Petroleum gel ever since I ran out of silicon gel last time.

Should have thought of that: Petroleum by-products and rubber !


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Now you tell me not to use Petroleum Jelly.
I just put the used XP1 and 404 into service this week and put on the O-Rings.

At least I know now what to put on the O-Rings in the XP3 I bought at the auction today.

I'ts a good day when I learn something new


----------

